# Renting worldmark



## joanncanary (Dec 10, 2022)

Is there someplace where owners rent points? I’m a Wyndham owner but want to get a Worldmark property that’s very popular and not sure if it would be available at 6 months.
Thanks


----------



## markb53 (Dec 10, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> Is there someplace where owners rent points? I’m a Wyndham owner but want to get a Worldmark property that’s very popular and not sure if it would be available at 6 months.
> Thanks


I’ve rented points on WMOWNERS.com. They seem to have a pretty consistent market in points for rent


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

As a former WorldMark owner, I can just about guarantee that a "very popular" WM resort would have little to no availability at 6 months.  WorldMark opens reservations at 13 months, and the most popular locations book out within seconds.  There is a Waitlist request process, where owners can ask ahead to receive the time in the event of cancellations, which do happen regularly.  Since WM has a "no fault" cancellation process, a lot of reservations are made because the time happens to be available, only to later be cancelled when the person decides they don't need or want that reservation after all.

If you have an exact location and timeframe, your best bet would be to put in a Timeshare Rental wanted ad here on Tug.  A second option might be to connect with a WM owner who woould be willing to work with you to get the reservation you're after.  When they reserve the time, they can use a Guest Certificate to put the reservation in your name. As mentioned above, WMOwners.com is another good rental resource.

Years ago, I did a direct swap with a Tugger to get into a resort on the East Coast that rarely comes up for exchange.  I gave that person my exchanged TPUs in RCI to use as they chose.  We both got what we wanted, and it worked pretty well. You might consider something like that.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## ski_sierra (Dec 10, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> Is there someplace where owners rent points? I’m a Wyndham owner but want to get a Worldmark property that’s very popular and not sure if it would be available at 6 months.
> Thanks


1. wmowners.com 
2. TUG wish ad.


----------



## markb53 (Dec 10, 2022)

Sorry, I missread your post. I thought you were a worldmark owner. “Renting” (more accurately, transferring) points is easy for a worldmark owners. For a Wyndham owner your only option would be to rent from a Worldmark owner. 
I have been a worldmark owner for 2 years now and as @DaveNV said, None of the really popular resorts are available 10 seconds after 13 months. That is why Club Pass for Wyndham owners doesn’t work very well because at 9 months there is nothing available, except at resort that are not popular in the Worldmark system. Which is also why I bought a resale WorldMark contract. 
Maybe a worldmark owner that has credits to rent will drop by. Although, The soonest a worldmark owner could make a reservation at a popular resort would be for January 2024. Since you mentioned 6 months it sounds like you are interested in something this coming summer. Can I ask where you are interested in going. I could look and see if there is any availability.


----------



## joanncanary (Dec 10, 2022)

I am looking for June 2024 at Yellowstone for a 70th birthday trip. I’m a planner as you can see. Thank you everyone.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 10, 2022)

I’m not a WM owner, but from what I understand the Worldmark entrances are still outside the entrance to the park. Why not figure out the system to reserve the National Park accommodations inside the park.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 10, 2022)

Ar


joanncanary said:


> I am looking for June 2024 at Yellowstone for a 70th birthday trip. I’m a planner as you can see. Thank you everyone.


Are you looking for a full week or less than 1 week?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

melissy123 said:


> I’m not a WM owner, but from what I understand the Worldmark entrances are still outside the entrance to the park. Why not figure out the system to reserve the National Park accommodations inside the park.



The WorldMark in West Yellowstone is right outside the West Entrance to the Park, (literally just a few blocks from the Gate), but it's the best place to be, when exploring that area.  Yellowstone is a HUGE park, (more than 3400 square miles, about 50 miles wide and tall, with only a few roads.) Accommodations inside the Park are quaint and rustic, but limited, at best. Staying a few nights inside the Park would certainly be fun, but for a lengthy vacation, especially with a family, it'd be very expensive, with only limited accommodations.  WM West Yellowstone is very nice, and has all the right conveniences, with easy access into the Park from there.

Dave


----------



## joanncanary (Dec 10, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Ar
> 
> Are you looking for a full week or less than 1 week?


Atleast 5 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> Atleast 5 days.



Joan, the absolute earliest WM West Yellowstone can be booked for a June 2024 stay is May 2023.  13 months ahead of time is as far out as possible with any WM resort.  June is a HUGE demand month at Yellowstone (think: Baby Bison) so getting it will be very difficult.

Normalize your expectations.  Are you wanting to celebrate the birthday inside the Park?  Or just have the five days minimum to explore the general area? You may have to rethink your choices, or think outside the timeshare box.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 10, 2022)

WM Yellowstone books up within minutes for reservations starting in early May through Sept.  Many are for rentals; this resort is a huge focus for them.  Especially the larger units.   Check the rental sites for this summer to help you understand what will be available in 2024.


----------



## joanncanary (Dec 10, 2022)

I would love other recommendations thru RCI or wherever. We plan on doing Jackson hole also


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2022)

For this particular trip, the easiest thing might be to find a suitable rental at redweek/TUG/etc. It will cost a little more, but that's probably fine for a bucket-list trip. The other option via RCI would be the Timbers at Island Park (DD62 and 0027), but June is probably a hard exchange. It's an extra half-hour from the WorldMark. Nothing wrong with placing a search now though.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> I would love other recommendations thru RCI or wherever. We plan on doing Jackson hole also



The Timbers Condominiums at Island Park (RCI #0027) is a short 20-mile drive from West Yellowstone. It's a pleasant, quiet place to stay, and an easy drive to the Park from there. There is often a lot of rental opportunity there.  I've stayed at this resort, and it's perfectly comfortable. The highway from there to West Yellowstone is good, and 50mph-ish speed. A good second option, if you can't get something right in West Yellowstone.





Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

Duplicate post


----------



## joanncanary (Dec 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> The Timbers Condominiums at Island Park (RCI #0027) is a short 20-mile drive from West Yellowstone. It's a pleasant, quiet place to stay, and an easy drive to the Park from there. There is often a lot of rental opportunity there.  I've stayed at this resort, and it's perfectly comfortable. The highway from there to West Yellowstone is good, and 50mph-ish speed. A good second option, if you can't get something right in West Yellowstone.
> 
> View attachment 69991
> 
> Dave


Thank you very much. I will look into that


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> Thank you very much. I will look into that



It's also an easy drive to/from Jackson Hole to Timbers at Island Park, via the "back road" (as I called it.) It's outside the Park, so travel is much easier and faster.





Dave


----------



## schenriq (Dec 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's also an easy drive to/from Jackson Hole to Timbers at Island Park, via the "back road" (as I called it.) It's outside the Park, so travel is much easier and faster.
> 
> View attachment 70009
> 
> Dave



We own a week at Timbers and we did this very route; then head north to GTNP; then enter Yellowstone thru' the south gate and exit thru' the west gate; then back to Timbers. Long day but VERY scenic drive. I don't mind doing it again but next time I will be 2x sure to press that 'start' button on the slow cooker before I leave, lol.


----------



## schenriq (Dec 24, 2022)

joanncanary said:


> I would love other recommendations thru RCI or wherever. We plan on doing Jackson hole also


RCI is nice and I exchange there too but for Timbers, your best bet is through TPI as they're also our resort manager at Timbers.  





						Exchange Availability
					






					merchant15.tradingplaces.com


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 24, 2022)

schenriq said:


> We own a week at Timbers and we did this very route; then head north to GTNP; then enter Yellowstone thru' the south gate and exit thru' the west gate; then back to Timbers. Long day but VERY scenic drive. I don't mind doing it again but next time I will be 2x sure to press that 'start' button on the slow cooker before I leave, lol.



I think it'd be a great way to spend a (long) sightseeing day. Time it right to catch late lunch at Old Faithful.

Dave


----------

